# أفخم الماركات العالمية للأقمشة الرجالية



## مسوقة26 (1 مايو 2012)

أفخم الماركات العالمية للأقمشة الرجالية
وتصلح تتقدم كهدية فخمة .. قماش راقي...
الماركات هي :

*أصلية 100٪ ومختومة من الشركة *

أولا.. "قماش جفنشي"
التترون حصريا لدي ويجي بلونين "الأبيض -الكريمي"
السعر 270 ريال

السلك180 ريال
تجي في علبة فخمة وكيس
كيس لحفظ الثوب
مكتوب عليها اسم الماركة ومعها
أزرارشكل جديد مربع عليها اسم الماركة
مثل الي بالصورة وكل الي اشتراهم عجبوهم مرة
الصور خاصة لعطر فرنسي
















ثانيا"قماش دانهل" 180ريال للسلك
و 270 للترون
تجي في علبة فخمة مكتوب عليها أسم الماركة
معها أزرار محفور عليها أسم الماركة وكرتون وكيس تقديم الهدية
وكيس الحفظ
الصور من تصويري الخاص














التوصيل خارج الشرقيه عن طريق شركات الشحن زاجل وفيدكس
​


----------

